# Mihawk vs Akainu



## Elvalid (May 23, 2013)

Fight!

Location takes place in marineford.


----------



## Mihawk (May 23, 2013)

Already discussed before

OT: This could go either way at extreme difficulty

Mihawk is clearly Admiral level and can give any of them a deathmatch 

The winner walks out with nothing less than fatal injuries, and being on the verge of death

Mihawk has an equal level of destructive capacity as Akainu 

Mihawk is more careful and focused as a fighter, while Akainu is more prone to meeting opposition head on and taking damage with his monstrous durability. 

One has the hype of being a Yonko level fighter, while the other has the hype of being the final villain of the series.


----------



## Shinthia (May 23, 2013)

Akaino wins


----------



## Unclear Justice (May 23, 2013)

I would go with extreme diff in favor of Sakazuki. For all we know both characters should be very close in overall power, but I would rather give him the benefit of the doubt than Mihawk, because of their purposes in the story. But I know that doesn?t mean much here.


----------



## RF (May 23, 2013)

It can go either way. Leaning towards Sakazuki more times than not.


----------



## tanman (May 23, 2013)

Akainu high diffs it, in my opinion.
Done many times before.


----------



## Dellinger (May 23, 2013)

Extreme difficulty for Sakazuki.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 23, 2013)

Read the  before you post a match. Profit.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 23, 2013)

mihawk uses all of his loads and loads of feats to completely crush akainu

it seems like akainu will be the second final villain (blackbeard is final villain) and mihawk will be zoro's final villain. so they are probably complete equals since luffy will probably grow a little bit stronger in the time interval between fighting akainu and then reaching blackbeard while zoro will grow stronger too and will probably reach the same level luffy was at when he defeated akainu.

but i'll side with mihawk extreme diff only because i like him more as a character


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 23, 2013)

luffy > zoro
akainu >mihawk


----------



## Bitty (May 23, 2013)

I'm gonna give it to Akainu the same diff he beat Aojiki with.


----------



## TrainerRed (May 23, 2013)

Could go either way but who ever wins aint moving from that spot for a good week. lol


----------



## o0Luffy0o (May 23, 2013)

Akaino magmafists


----------



## Hakan Erkan (May 23, 2013)

I think Mihawk would defeat Kizaru and Aokiji one-on-one,toss up against Akainu though.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 23, 2013)

Double knock out lol


----------



## Mihawk (May 23, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> I think Mihawk would defeat Kizaru and Aokiji one-on-one,toss up against Akainu though.



yea my thoughts exactly


----------



## Bitty (May 23, 2013)

i always felt
Mihawk would beat Kizaru extreme-diff
50/50 with Aokiji
Lose to Akainu extreme-diff


----------



## Shinthia (May 23, 2013)

8Bit said:


> i always felt
> Mihawk would beat Kizaru extreme-diff
> 50/50 with Aokiji
> Lose to Akainu extreme-diff



exactly what i think


----------



## Patrick (May 23, 2013)

Akainu seems to be portrayed as the strongest guy in the world right now. He'll probably win against Mihawk the same way as against Kuzan. An extreme and long fight, but victorious in the end.


----------



## Genma1998 (May 23, 2013)

Mihawk seems a little faster than Akainu. I give this to Mihawk extreme-diff


----------



## Marik Swift (May 23, 2013)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Read the  before you post a match. Profit.



Ninja'd by SH4L again.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (May 23, 2013)

Mihawk high diff, mihawk is way faster than akainu and cuts him up


----------



## Dellinger (May 23, 2013)

Mihawk is not way faster than Sakazuki.Probably he isn't faster at all.
Sakazuki was fighting with a guy who was crossing a huge distance like nothing for 10 days straight.


----------



## TrainerRed (May 23, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> Mihawk high diff, mihawk is way faster than akainu and cuts him up



I fuckin hate you...


----------



## Extravlad (May 23, 2013)

Sakazuki extrem diff.


----------



## Lycka (May 23, 2013)

No way in hell EOS Zoro is going to be weaker than Aokiji and Kizaru (previous Strawhats bosses) The straw hats grows stronger than any past obstacle particularly the Monster trio. (Rob, Pascifista, Crocodile, etc.)

Mihawk high difficulty. but not for the aforementioned reason above.


Edit: Zoro will stand at the top past prime Rayleigh someone, The pre skip admirals could only dream of beating.


----------



## Dellinger (May 23, 2013)

Why the fuck are people underestimating the Admirals and overrate the fuck out of Mihawk?


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (May 23, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> Why the fuck are people underestimating the Admirals and overrate the fuck out of Mihawk?



Because Zoro being unable to pass admiral level would be fucking anticlimactic


----------



## Mihawk (May 23, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> Why the fuck are people underestimating the Admirals and overrate the fuck out of Mihawk?



its just trolls dude


----------



## J★J♥ (May 23, 2013)

Akainu murders him.


----------



## Urouge (May 24, 2013)

leaning toward the fister extreme diff


----------



## Sayonara (May 24, 2013)

I'd speculate Mihawk is probably somewhere between Aokiji and Akainu , so a really small gap but advantage Akainu.


----------



## Extravlad (May 24, 2013)

> No way in hell EOS Zoro is going to be weaker than Aokiji and Kizaru


EoS Zoro IS NOT Mihawk.

And saying Mihawk wins high diff is just wanking.


----------



## Dellinger (May 24, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> Because Zoro being unable to pass admiral level would be fucking anticlimactic



You clearly underestimate the Admirals.
They're the strongest fighter of the WG and are supposed to fight against the Yonko.

And who gives a jackshit about Zoro.Wait for him to first surpass Mihawk and then talk about him being able to beat the Admirals.


----------



## Kruptos (May 24, 2013)

Going by feats Akainu would win but going by hype or powerscaling if you prefer, Mihawk wins.


----------



## Dunno (May 24, 2013)

There's no doubt it would be a really close fight; Even closer than the one between Akainu and Aokiji. A draw probably, as I see these two and Shanks as tied for the title of the strongest man in the world.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 24, 2013)

Don't know the winner, but it would be no less than extreme-diff


----------



## Law (May 24, 2013)

Currently I believe Akainu is second strongest behind Dragon so I'm going with Akainu extreme difficulty.


----------



## Ace is king (May 24, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> Because Zoro being unable to pass admiral level would be fucking anticlimactic


I dont think you realize how strong the admirals are. I understand oda said that mihawk is one of the strongest out there but i dont understand what makes u think he can beat akainu


----------



## Jungle (May 24, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> overrate the fuck out of Mihawk?



Welcome to NF, OPB god is Mihawk, Mihawk is apparently stronger than Whitebeard, admiral level!



Get's real annoying.


----------



## Marcο (May 24, 2013)

Mihawk is Admiral level.


Could go either way. Would probably lean towards Akainu extreme difficulty. He'd have more difficulty than he did against Aokiji.


----------



## Dellinger (May 24, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Mihawk is Admiral level.
> 
> 
> Could go either way. Would probably lean towards Akainu extreme difficulty. He'd have more difficulty than he did against Aokiji.



Why?
Because nothing suggests that Mihawk is stronger than any of the Admirals.


----------



## tanman (May 24, 2013)

More difficulty than against Aokiji? Is that even possible?


----------



## Mihawk (May 24, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> Why?
> Because nothing suggests that Mihawk is stronger than any of the Admirals.



Are you saying he isn't Admiral level?

What is he then? Marco level, aka a Low Top Tier?....

Portrayal implies that the guy could be around equal to a Yonko, and both men advanced to gaining great titles which would under normal circumstances, put either of them above the other, which means they could have advanced at the same pace. 

Mihawk also has one of the most impressive destructive feats in the manga, with sheer physical force alone. It was a feat on par with the AoE of the Admirals. It was an Admiral level feat, done without the use of a devil fruit power, which is what makes it impressive.

Furthermore, Mihawk was mentioned in the same breath as Shanks, by the World's Strongest Man, Whitebeard.


----------



## Ace is king (May 24, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> Are you saying he isn't Admiral level?
> 
> What is he then? Marco level, aka a Low Top Tier?....
> 
> ...


Marco is not low top tier. He can give any admiral a very difficult fight. And with mihawk I just don't see what makes ppl think he is stronger than admirals. And being a shichbukai is not equal to being a yonko


----------



## Quuon (May 24, 2013)

Could go either way, they're both lethal combatants.


----------



## Canute87 (May 24, 2013)

I personally believe Akainu is stronger than Mihawk.


----------



## Dunno (May 25, 2013)

Ace is king said:


> Marco is not low top tier. He can give any admiral a very difficult fight. And with mihawk I just don't see what makes ppl think he is stronger than admirals. And being a shichbukai is not equal to being a yonko



There's no-one who thinks Mihawk is stronger than an admiral by more than a tiny margin (No, Haruhifan and his ilk doesn't count). Most people consider him to be roughly as strong as them, some a little bit stronger, some a little bit weaker. Being a Shichibukai does not put him at the level of a Yonkou, that is true, but being the World's Strongest Swordsman, Zoro's end-goal and Shanks' rival does. Also his boat is awesome.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 25, 2013)

Mihawk is obviously stronger than every single other character in On Piece

Therefore he wins


----------



## Unclear Justice (May 25, 2013)

Ace is king said:


> Marco is not low top tier. He can give any admiral a very difficult fight. And with mihawk I just don't see what makes ppl think he is stronger than admirals. *And being a shichbukai is not equal to being a yonko*



I don?t think that somebody is convinced that Mihawk is equal to a Yonko because he is a Shichibukai. Why he is considered that strong was already posted in this thread.

But on the other hand the fact that he is Shichibukai doesn?t mean he can?t be equal to an Admiral or a Yonko. 

Think about it, those three groups are considered the great powers of the world. It is true that the Shichibukai are the biggest group of them and thus these individuals should be in general weaker than the Admirals and Yonko. But I see no problem from a power balance standpoint, when one of the Shichibukai is equal to them, when we already to know that most Shichibukai are fodder or at least easy opponents to those people.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (May 25, 2013)

Akainu wins this.


----------



## blueframe01 (May 25, 2013)

They are both at the same level, so whoever wins this would do so in nothing less than extreme difficulty. 

By my gut feelings, I do consider Shanks to be above any admiral individually by a very small margin. However i do think that Mihawk and Shanks are dead equal. So yeah going by pre-skip thoughts, I'd put Mihawk an inch above the admirals. Just my opinion though.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 25, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> Are you saying he isn't Admiral level?



He said or implied nothing of the sort. He said nothing indicates Mihawk being stronger than an Admiral, which is a vastly different thing than to say he is not Admiral level.


----------



## Dellinger (May 25, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> Are you saying he isn't Admiral level?
> 
> What is he then? Marco level, aka a Low Top Tier?....
> 
> ...



You don't get my point.Mihawk is indeed at that level of strength but you can't tell if he is stronger than any of the pre skip Admirals.

Also while Sakazuki was trying to kill Whitebeard and fight head on with him,Mihawk was admitting his inferiority to him.I know WB was the strongest but again that kind of portrayal makes it for me hard to think that Mihawk is stronger than Sakazuki.

Regarding the physical feats.We saw Sakazuki blocking attacks from WB with sheer physical strength.

Just in case,I like Mihawk a lot but I can't see someone who's gonna be surpassed by Zoro to be stronger than the guy who broke Luffy's spirit and earned Luffy's hatred.Along with his status.


----------



## barreltheif (May 25, 2013)

Regarding overall strength-I think that either Mihawk and Akainu are basically equal, or Akainu is slightly stronger. (The same is true if you replace Mihawk with any other mid top tier.) This is because if someone were stronger than Akainu, then they'd be close enough to WB that WB wouldn't be the clear WSM.

Regarding the fight itself-Akainu should have a huge advantage at long range due to his intangibility, while Mihawk should have perhaps a slight advantage at close range. We've seen that Akainu is really fast (against Jimbei), so maybe he could keep a distance, at least for a while. I see it being a very long fight, and certainly extreme difficulty. Probably could go either way.


----------



## RF (May 25, 2013)

> Regarding the fight itself-Akainu should have a huge advantage at long range due to his intangibility



Which Mihawk can't bypass with his ranged slashes because ...?


----------



## Intus Legere (May 25, 2013)

To people saying that others are overrating Mihawk... I think he can't be overrated, because he shouldn't be rated yet. Not until he goes all out on panel, and unlike Akainu, he didn't do it so far. However, as far as feats go, Akainu should win.


----------



## SunRise (May 25, 2013)

Oda should publicly apologize for mythical "Mihawk's duels with shanks".   ck

Less fools would think that he can put down Akainu and likes.


----------



## Marcο (May 25, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> Also while Sakazuki was trying to kill Whitebeard and fight head on with him,*Mihawk was admitting his inferiority to him*.I know WB was the strongest but again that kind of portrayal makes it for me hard to think that Mihawk is stronger than Sakazuki.


Except this never happened.  You've must have read a faulty translation.

What Mihawk said (translated by cnet) was:


> Doflamingo: ! // Fufufu... actually gonna fight, are ya...?
> Mihawk: This is merely conjecture... but it seems rather small. // The true distance between us and that man...





> Regarding the physical feats.We saw Sakazuki blocking attacks from WB with sheer physical strength.


He did. But it's also important to note that Whitebeard was severely injured at the time. Just look at his .

And Mihawk had some good feats himself. The  for example.


> Just in case,I like Mihawk a lot but I can't see someone who's gonna be surpassed by Zoro to be stronger than the guy who broke Luffy's spirit and earned Luffy's hatred.Along with his status.


To clarify, I do believe Akainu would win more times than not, it's just going to be an extremely close battle.


----------



## Absolute Zero. (May 25, 2013)

I'd go with Akainu, extreme-difficulty, roughly the same difficulty he had with Aokiji.



Jungle said:


> Welcome to NF, OPB god is Mihawk, Mihawk is apparently stronger than Whitebeard, admiral level!
> 
> 
> Get's real annoying.



Unless you consider the constant bullshit spouted by what's at most one or two overt wankers the general consensus here, this isn't the case. You're exaggerating, and no one worth taking seriously has ever claimed him to be Whitebeard-level. He is on par with the likes of the Pre-TS Admirals, though; whether he wins is an entirely different story, but regardless it's at least a high-extreme diff fight on both sides.


----------



## Dellinger (May 25, 2013)

@Shanks

By true distance I think he talks about WB's strength and how WB is the strongest.
At least that's what I understood 

Regarding the rest,WB was still quaking everyone that got in front of him and just moments ago he tilted Marineford.Sakazuki still blocked a full swing with just his normal strength.

The rest,I agree with.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 25, 2013)

Intus Legere said:


> To people saying that others are overrating Mihawk... I think he can't be overrated, because he shouldn't be rated yet. Not until he goes all out on panel, and unlike Akainu, he didn't do it so far. However, as far as feats go, Akainu should win.



People think he's stronger than all the Yonko and Admirals(both pre-skip and current)

I'd say that qualifies as overrated


----------



## Dunno (May 25, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> People think he's stronger than all the Yonko and Admirals(both pre-skip and current)
> 
> I'd say that qualifies as overrated



Some people think he's a little bit weaker than them, some think he's as strong as them and some people think he's a little bit stronger. I'd say that's how it should be. And again, you can't count the wankers or the haters; I could say that Nami>WB, and that still wouldn't make Nami overrated since it's just stupid and doesn't represent the forum as a whole. Trolls be trolls.


----------



## barreltheif (May 25, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Which Mihawk can't bypass with his ranged slashes because ...?



Because ranged slashes have always been much weaker than close ranged attacks, and it appears that it's harder to imbue ranged slashes with Haki. Mihawk probably can't connect with an admiral level Logia unless he enters close combat.


----------



## benzz15 (May 25, 2013)

sakazuki high diff, any of the admirals will beat micawk high diff same goes for the yonkou. feats = akainu, strength = akainu and durability is of course akainu. micawk would never be able to tank WB's island splitting punch like akainu did


----------



## benzz15 (May 25, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Which Mihawk can't bypass with his ranged slashes because ...?



why do people think haki is this automatic "i win" card against any logia. marco and vista both high level haki users couldnt bypass him with close range attacks, but somehow micawk's haki will bypass it? lmao pls go, yeah wsg but he isn't on a complete different level than marco who again had trouble bypassing akainu's intangibility


----------



## Lycka (May 25, 2013)

Yo benz1555 you're a biased fucking idiot with a deranged vendetta against those whom distaste an opinion diff rent from yours. (Pertaining to Mohawk of course.)


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 25, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> People think he's stronger than all the Yonko and Admirals(both pre-skip and current)
> 
> I'd say that qualifies as overrated



I think the issue is all these so called "Mid-Top Tier" characters are all on the same league of strength, that ranking them is next to impossible, and so biases and perfrential treatment is given to the character that the person likes the most. 

I mean we have people like Sakazuki, Shanks, Mihawk, Kaido, Aokiji, Big Mom, and Kizaru who are on the same league and nothing in this manga suggests one is above the other. But surely between all these individuals if they were to fight, it would require extreme difficulty to settle a fight. 

So depending on the fandom there will always be massive overrating and underrating of these characters.


----------



## barreltheif (May 25, 2013)

Furinji Saiga said:


> I think the issue is all these so called "Mid-Top Tier" characters are all on the same league of strength, that ranking them is next to impossible, and so biases and perfrential treatment is given to the character that the person likes the most.
> I mean we have people like Sakazuki, Shanks, Mihawk, Kaido, Aokiji, Big Mom, and Kizaru who are on the same league *and nothing in this manga suggests one is above the other*. But surely between all these individuals if they were to fight, it would require extreme difficulty to settle a fight.
> So depending on the fandom there will always be massive overrating and underrating of these characters.



I pretty much agree with this, but the bolded is not quite right, because there are certain characters that have been directly compared. We know that Akainu and Aokiji are pretty much dead equal, with Akainu having a miniscule advantage, and we know that Mihawk is stronger than Shanks, even though the gap may be very small.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 26, 2013)

^ Please, as Shanks's former rival, it automatically puts Mihawk a big shot.

Don't get me wrong, no one in this forum defends Shanks as much as I do.


----------



## Jungle (May 26, 2013)

Absolute Zero. said:


> You're exaggerating, and no one worth taking seriously has ever claimed him to be Whitebeard-level. He is on par with the likes of the Pre-TS Admirals, though; whether he wins is an entirely different story, but regardless it's at least a high-extreme diff fight on both sides.






This place is shit-infested with Mihawk fanboys who actually do believe that Mihawk is stronger than the fucking Yonkou, you've been here since November, stick around more to witness all of the dick-sucking and retarded hype Mihawk gets and look back on this comment.


----------



## RF (May 26, 2013)

How exactly is the second example wanking ?


----------



## Jungle (May 26, 2013)

> and no one worth taking seriously has ever claimed him to be Whitebeard-level.





> Mihawk, probably.


I'm not talking about wanking,  but the fact that someone has indeed claimed him to be Whitebeard-level, in fact, even stronger.


----------



## Shinthia (May 26, 2013)

Jungle said:


> I'm not talking about wanking,  but the fact that someone has indeed claimed him to be Whitebeard-level, in fact, even stronger.



It was DFless WB i think.


----------



## Jungle (May 26, 2013)

Well shit then, I guess I'm wrong.


Still, can't argue that Mihawk isn't overrated.


----------



## Mihawk (May 26, 2013)

Yes you can.

The current state of Mihawk gauging is right where it should be, and nowhere near where it was in the past(I've seen old threads). 

Saying that Mihawk is the most wanked character in the CURRENT OL would be indeed an exaggeration. 

People more or less, as Absolute Zero said, see him as Admiral level.

And if there are one or two people who say that he's clearly without a doubt above all the Yonko and Admirals, and somehow clearly without a doubt, the strongest character in the series, then you should know better than to take notice, since they are clearly without a doubt, idiots.

And there are only one or two trolls like Haruhi who spout nonsense like that. 

Every fanbase has trolls or dumbasses that spout nonsense. That doesn't make a character overrated.


----------



## Genma1998 (May 26, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> The current state of Mihawk gauging is right where it should be, and nowhere near where it was in the past(I've seen old threads).
> 
> ...



Indeed, those are true words of wisdom


----------



## Shiny (May 26, 2013)

Mihawk wins this


----------



## Jungle (May 26, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> 
> Saying that Mihawk is the most wanked character in the CURRENT OL would be indeed an exaggeration.


I didn't say he was the MOST overpowered character, but that he was one.



> People more or less, as Absolute Zero said, see him as Admiral level.


He's a Shichibukai, he can't defeat an admiral.



> And if there are one or two people who say that he's clearly without a doubt above all the Yonko and Admirals, and somehow clearly without a doubt, the strongest character in the series, then you should know better than to take notice, since they are clearly without a doubt, idiots.


Idiots still have an opinion, unless they are trolling...



> Every fanbase has trolls or dumbasses that spout nonsense. That doesn't make a character overrated.


If the majority of people are dumbasses who honestly believe Mihawk is the strongest thing ever,  technically, he's overrated.


----------



## PortgasDStarrk (May 26, 2013)

Hm , that would be a close fight for sure , though i'm leaning towards Akainu. He's just more important for the plot then Mihawk IMO, seeing how he was the guy ,who nearly broke Luffy  and will be likely his enemy for the final war , the same way Mihawk would be for Zoro.

And Akainu looked stronger going by feats ,clashing equally with MF Whitebeard ,etc. His CoA is probably superior to Mihawks , while Mihawk has the better CoO.  Imo true swordsman like Mihawk ,Zoro or Vista prefer using Mantra instead of CoA , because they could view as cheating or their honor doesn't allow it.
Because why didn't Zoro used a simple haki slash to take Monet down , instead of making her fearing for her life(yeah ,it was badass but still).

Also i don't think that Mihawk is faster then Akainu or has the physical strength to overpower him and seeing how Akainu had a sword in the past ,he probably knows how to counter a swordsman just with brawling/martial arts. Using his Logia over Haki would be stupid , but Vergo vs Smoker already showed this.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 26, 2013)

Jungle said:


> He's a Shichibukai, he can't defeat an admiral.


----------



## Ace is king (May 26, 2013)

barreltheif said:


> I pretty much agree with this, but the bolded is not quite right, because there are certain characters that have been directly compared. We know that Akainu and Aokiji are pretty much dead equal, with Akainu having a miniscule advantage, and we know that Mihawk is stronger than Shanks, even though the gap may be very small.


What makes mihawk stronger than shanks


----------



## Gin (May 26, 2013)

Ace is king said:


> What makes mihawk stronger than shanks


They were considered "rivals", then Shanks lost an arm, so he _has_ to be significantly weaker now, which means he _has_ to be weaker than Mihawk now because, due to being rivals, they were at _exactly_ the same level of strength beforehand.   Herp derp.


----------



## Ace is king (May 26, 2013)

Gin said:


> They were considered "rivals", then Shanks lost an arm, so he _has_ to be significantly weaker now, which means he _has_ to be weaker than Mihawk now because, due to being rivals, they were at _exactly_ the same level of strength beforehand.   Herp derp.


It was stated that him losing an arm did not weaken him anyway. So u cant conclude that


----------



## Gin (May 26, 2013)

Evidently "herp derp" is an inadequate indicator of sarcasm these days.


----------



## Ace is king (May 26, 2013)

Gin said:


> Evidently "herp derp" is an inadequate indicator of sarcasm these days.


Oh my bad. Wasn't paying attention


----------



## Sablés (May 26, 2013)

Gin said:


> They were considered "rivals", then Shanks lost an arm, so he _has_ to be significantly weaker now, which means he _has_ to be weaker than Mihawk now because, due to being rivals, they were at _exactly_ the same level of strength beforehand.   Herp derp.



This. 

Mihawk > Yonkou > Akainu

Hawk's prolly WSM/WSS right now.


----------



## Imagine (May 26, 2013)

Mihawk one shots.


----------



## tanman (May 27, 2013)

Charles Steelwin takes this with low-mid difficulty.


----------



## Shinthia (May 27, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Mihawk one shots.


----------



## Mihawk (May 27, 2013)

> I didn't say he was the MOST overpowered character, but that he was one.



I guess that makes him very powerful.




> He's a Shichibukai, he can't defeat an admiral.



Shichibukai have varying standards. He is the only Admiral level warlord, and has demonstrated a casual destructive feat paralleling that of the Admirals'. 

If we use your logic, which is judging things from face value, then Shanks is automatically weaker than Mihawk, due to Mihawk being the WSS, and Shanks is a swordsman, and blah blah blah.

But things don't work that way.

I for one, believe them to be equal, as they both have titles which put them above the other, due to their history, and being mentioned in the same breath by Whitebeard. 

However, the logic that Mihawk must be below all the Admirals because he's a Shichibukai, is the same exact logic that the people who believe Mihawk>Shanks, use, as they also look at things from face value due to Mihawk's OTHER title. You know, the one besides Shichibukai that he currently owns. 



> Idiots still have an opinion, unless they are trolling...



In case you didn't realize from my post, my whole point is that those idiots _are_ trolling.




> If the majority of people are dumbasses who honestly believe Mihawk is the strongest thing ever,  technically, he's overrated.



The majority of people don't believe Mihawk is the strongest thing ever, so technically, he's not overrated.


----------



## Jungle (May 27, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> ck **





Battousai said:


>






Continuing to suck Mihawk's dick.

Keep it up.


----------



## RF (May 27, 2013)

Jungle said:


> Continuing to suck Mihawk's dick.
> 
> Keep it up.



How does him being a Shichibukai make him incapable of beating an admiral ?


----------



## jNdee~ (May 27, 2013)

And now the bastard thinks I'm a Mihawk fan.


----------



## Mihawk (May 27, 2013)

Battousai said:


> And now the bastard thinks I'm a Mihawk fan.



You Micawk wanker sdfadsfafhg 

Go stroke ojn Adfsjf Micawjk genitials!!!!


----------



## Jungle (May 27, 2013)

> Shichibukai have varying standards. He is the only Admiral level warlord, and has demonstrated a casual destructive feat paralleling that of the Admirals'.


I'm aware that not everything is equal, and that rank doesn't necessary make power equal, especially considering the fact that a Yonkou is a pirate and an Admiral is a marine, both being high tier in their respective clas
But Mihawk cannot defeat Akainu, the fleet admiral is one of the most powerful marines, sure he's the most power swordsman Wait, I don't have much to argue with you anymore, you opinions are probably superior to mine, and if they aren't I have a shitty way of expressing my own.

Mihawk isn't admiral level, he's strong sure, but he cannot beat the fleet admiral, one of the marines strongest figures.


> I for one, believe them to be equal, as they both have titles which put them above the other, due to their history, and being mentioned in the same breath by Whitebeard.






> The majority of people don't believe Mihawk is the strongest thing ever, so technically, he's not overrated.






> Mihawk is clearly Admiral level and can give any of them a deathmatch





> One has the hype of being a Yonko level fighter



Keep telling yourself that.




Sakazuki said:


> How does him being a Shichibukai make him incapable of beating an admiral ?


The Shichibukai are all powerful pirates, with the logic that..

You know what, I realized in the middle of posting this post that your opinions are superior to my own, and if mine are indeed superior to your own, my inability to give feats/details prevents me from sharing my  opinion to justify it.


You win obv.


----------



## Mihawk (May 27, 2013)

Jungle said:


> Keep telling yourself that.



Never said Mihawk would win. If I had to choose, Akainu would him edge him out due to plot relevance, but Mihawk isn't going down without extreme difficulty.

So saying that Mihawk is on par with the Admirals and can very well give them an extremely close match, and that he is on par with Yonko like Shanks, is the same as implying that he's the strongest character ever?

No. Saying that he's the strongest of all time would be saying that he is clearly stronger than them all. With what I said, I was saying that he is up there, as one of the strongest, not the absolute pinnacle of strength.


----------



## Shinthia (May 27, 2013)

I just love a thread with the name "Mihawk" in it.


----------



## Mihawk (May 27, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> I just love a thread with the name "Mihawk" in it.



I know you love you some Mihawk


----------



## jNdee~ (May 27, 2013)

He's trying to say that you love cocks


----------



## Shinthia (May 27, 2013)

Battousai said:


> He's trying to say that you love cocks



I love Han*cock*


----------



## jNdee~ (May 27, 2013)

no, he means multiple of them.


----------



## Shinthia (May 27, 2013)

Battousai said:


> no, he means multiple of them.



Hancock with tajuu kage bunshin no jutsu


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 27, 2013)

Mihawk, simply because he has a more important role in the story.


----------



## Extravlad (May 28, 2013)

DoflaMihawk said:


> Mihawk, simply because he has a more important role in the story.


This troll is not even funny.


----------



## opofft (May 28, 2013)

Mihawk more important role?
I feel AKainu role is second if not equal to BB role in antagonist. He is FA after all, leader of the marines and pretty much the face of the WG (like that cena guy is face of WWE).


----------



## mido (May 28, 2013)

i bet they have equal physical stats but i give mihawk the edge due to having the sword over brawler advantage

yes sword > fists


----------



## Dellinger (May 28, 2013)

opofft said:


> Mihawk more important role?
> I feel AKainu role is second if not equal to BB role in antagonist. He is FA after all, leader of the marines and pretty much the face of the WG (like that cena guy is face of WWE).



You also forget that Sakazuki was the only one that managed to break Luffy's spirit.

Mido.Yeah,we saw what Vista did with his swords.


----------



## tanman (May 28, 2013)

mido said:


> i bet they have equal physical stats but i give mihawk the edge due to having the sword over brawler advantage
> 
> yes sword > fists



Much like guns > swords, right?


----------

